# Wolverine vs. Gut's (Berserker armor)



## Bender (Apr 26, 2009)

X-men

Wolverine




VS.

Gut's (Berserker armor)



Battleground: Vritannis

*Rules*
Bloodlust on

Fight to death who'd win?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 26, 2009)

Wolverine or overpowered-regenerate-from-one-drop-of-blood Wankerine?


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2009)

Overpowered come back from nothingness Wankerine.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 26, 2009)

Either way, Gutts doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 26, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Either way, Gutts doesn't stand a chance.


Tru dat


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 26, 2009)

Gutts has no way of killing Wolverine off permanently with his current arsenal, and the longer the fight goes on the weaker he gets, while Wolverine will always be at peak condition.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 27, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Gutts has no way of killing Wolverine off permanently with his current arsenal, and the longer the fight goes on the weaker he gets, *while Wolverine will always be at peak condition*.



Not entirely true since the DS can cause spiritual damage and spiritual damage in Berserk causes wounds to reopen if healed as the spirit bleeds out until the wounded dies.

More than one stike's going to leave Wolverine in a bad way as his regen begins to fail him, a head strike could potentially end the fight.

Guts has much better odds than you all beleive


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 27, 2009)

Hasn't Wolverine been hit in the soul several times and survived?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 27, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Hasn't Wolverine been hit in the soul several times and survived?



Yes but the type of soul damage was totally different, it didn't leave any perminent damage on the soul, the DS will and it's worse bleeding out your soul than physically, your senses leave you like sight, smell, hearing, feeling, even taste as your wounds continually reopen and that's just a scratch on the soul.

If Guts gashes a big enough wound into Wolvie his spirit will bleed out faster until he dies.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

I've never seen it do that. In fact all I've seen it do was hit Ganishka in one spot that was vulnerable to spiritual damage. And that was hardly permanent.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 27, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Not entirely true since the DS can cause spiritual damage and spiritual damage in Berserk causes wounds to reopen if healed as the spirit bleeds out until the wounded dies.


No, I'm pretty sure that the spiritual damage wounds that were done to Guts that were suggested to be incapable of healing on their own has nothing to do with what kind of damage DS can do. All it really has is the matter of killing enough otherwordly stuff to make it work even on a Godhand member that pops up in the real world. It doesn't mean that it causes more than just physical damage on mundane beings.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 27, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I've never seen it do that. In fact all I've seen it do was hit Ganishka in one spot that was vulnerable to spiritual damage. And that was hardly permanent.





neodragzero said:


> No, I'm pretty sure that the spiritual damage wounds that were done to Guts that were suggested to be incapable of healing on their own has nothing to do with what kind of damage DS can do. All it really has is the matter of killing enough otherwordly stuff to make it work even on a Godhand member that pops up in the real world. It doesn't mean that it causes more than just physical damage on mundane beings.



Hmm i guess we haven't seen the DS cause any kind of spiritual damage to anything other than Ganishaka's spiritual weak point and driving Slann out of Qlippoth but i always beleived that's cause nothing since then has survived more than one strike.

I would imagine a weapon that can hit spiritual beings would cause spiritual damage however it's pure fan specualtion on my part that it would work similar to the wound that Slann gave Guts so think what you will.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 27, 2009)

Just as soul damage may not cause physical effects, there's no reason to think that physical damage has an effect on the soul. As such, the Dragonslayer's effects are essentially unquantifiable beyond "it can kill the supernatural if it hits with a fatal shot."


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 27, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Just as soul damage may not cause physical effects, there's no reason to think that physical damage has an effect on the soul. As such, the Dragonslayer's effects are essentially unquantifiable beyond "it can kill the supernatural if it hits with a fatal shot."



In the Dragonslayers defence it's a blade with effects beyond mere physical damage, Slann's body in Qlippoth took a cannon to the chest with no lasting effect and mentioned that mere physical damage would cause no lasting effect on the form she took, yet the Dragonslayer with one strike drove her spirit out of Qlippoth.

I think it's safe to say it's effect's are quite a bit beyond just physical damage.


----------



## Federer (Apr 27, 2009)

It doesn't matter,

Wolverine shits on logic, he simply wins because he pays Marvel's bills.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 27, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> It doesn't matter,
> 
> Wolverine shits on logic, he simply wins because he pays Marvel's bills.



PIS and CIS are turned off for OBD battles and Wolverine still has to follow logic, he's not unbeatable even in Marvel.

Hell Wolvy's been knocked around and out before by people that are only Peak human if memory serves, even Deadpool's done it before and he's not exactly known for his amazing superhuman strength and speed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

Yet he is immortal and has unlimited regeneration


----------



## Cacofonix (Apr 27, 2009)

Deadpool could beat Guts provided he has the right equipment.


----------



## enzymeii (Apr 27, 2009)

I definitely see Gutts winning this.  Better speed, better strength, and can attack spiritually as well as physically.  

Really, his only problem is getting past Wolvie' unbreakable skeleton + mid level regen combo, but I think Berserker Guts would just knock Wolverine on the floor as soon as the fight started and cut halfway through him with the Dragonslayer.  If nothing else, Gutts just hits him until he's out.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2009)

Wolverine just need to do this with intelligence Guts lose control at some point and berserk armor has a big drawback effect .

btw of all those Wolverine badass pics you can find on the net you put one of the lamest xD


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 27, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> I definitely see Gutts winning this.  Better speed, better strength, and can attack spiritually as well as physically.


Yeah, it's not like Wolverine has actually done well against opponents with better stats. There's still no proof that the sword causes spiritual wounds upon mundane beings.


> Really, his only problem is getting past Wolvie' unbreakable skeleton + mid level regen combo, but I think Berserker Guts would just knock Wolverine on the floor as soon as the fight started and cut halfway through him with the Dragonslayer.  If nothing else, Gutts just hits him until he's out.


Hmm, I still trying to remember a scene where Gutts tactic was knocking someone to the floor as the very first thing he does in a bout against someone he knows nothing about. Wolverine has regen that will keep him going. Gutts doesn't while he's liable to go into a berserker mode that leaves him screwed in the long run.


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2009)

If this is Uncanny X-Men Logan then he's a casual bullet-timer and rips apart building size futurastic Sentinels easily, I believe, which is more than enough to curbstomp Gutts; If memory serves me right.


----------



## Red (Apr 28, 2009)

Gutts biggest hurdle is the admantine skeleton.


----------



## Orion (Apr 28, 2009)

Wolverine fought for like what 20 hours straight against omega red? the same guy who kills humans like instantly with his deathspores just from them being near him,if wolverines healing didn't give out from that kind of punishment I don't see what gutts is going to do and wolverine would cut DS in half rather easily.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wolverine Stalemated Galactus with a Bone claw, He also used the same bone claw to stab thanos with IG. Goes toe toe with the hulk and even took on the Phoenix force many times and survive.

Wolverine takes this


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 28, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Wolverine Stalemated Galactus with a Bone claw, He also used the same bone claw to stab thanos with IG. Goes toe toe with the hulk and even took on the Phoenix force many times and survive.
> 
> Wolverine takes this



What the hell this is bad writing he stalemates Galactus a cosmic cube?Goes Toe to toe with the Hulk?Survived Phoenix?Hurt Thanos with IG?I also remember him fighting Hercules somewhere and yet he lost to captain America somewhere else.Damn you Marvel and your Wolverine fanboyism.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 28, 2009)

Ignoring unnecessary wank, Wolverine is still a guy that easily enough claws his way into the head of a Sentinel.

Tranquil Fury, please don't tell me you're bringing up a certain scene from Enemy of State when you refer to Captain America.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2009)

Gutts loses in the most badass way possible.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What the hell this is bad writing he stalemates *Galactus a cosmic cube*?Goes Toe to toe with the Hulk?Survived Phoenix?Hurt Thanos with IG?I also remember him fighting Hercules somewhere and yet he lost to captain America somewhere else.Damn you Marvel and your Wolverine fanboyism.


Correction Galactus is not a cosmic cube !
He is like a semi abstract serving as a balance between Eternity and Death, Galactus way above a cosmic cube and Wolverine survive facing him including the Phoenix force it's not bad writing it's Wolverine with his hax Jobber Aura the reason he lost to Cap is because Cap A Jobber Aura is greater than Wolverine


----------



## Federer (Apr 28, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Correction Galactus is not a cosmic cube !
> He is like a semi abstract serving as a balance between Eternity and Death, Galactus way above a cosmic cube and Wolverine survive facing him including the Phoenix force it's not bad writing it's Wolverine with his hax Jobber Aura the reason he lost to Cap is because Cap A Jobber Aura is greater than Wolverine



Wolverine still has the majority against Captain America, meaning, he shit on Rogers more than Rogers shit on Howlett.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 28, 2009)

Wolvering cuts through Guts' DS. Then he cuts through Guts' face.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 28, 2009)

The only reason Wolverine survived against Galactus is that he was so puny and insignificant to him that Galactus completely ignored all of his attacks.

Also Thanos was letting the heroes get hits on him to put on a show for Mistress Death.


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Apr 28, 2009)

Wolverine is a company man.  Its always a pleasure to open up an Avengers book to see him hanging out, right after you read his 2 or 3 books, followed by his 4 he guest appeared in.   He's done it all.  He wins 9/10 times.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2009)

Aye' I'm making a change to this since it's obvious rape to make things fairer for Gut's it's movie Wolverine


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know anything about Guts, but, even comic Wolvie can be owned by better opponents. Just because you can't kill someone doesn't mean you can't defeat them.

That said, it depends on the writing, which sometimes gets fairly insane (and inane) for Wolverine. Wolverine is a Gary Stu Norris.


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 29, 2009)

What happens when Gutts takes of Wolverine's head?

He might not die but he can't fight anymore if he's just a head


----------



## Federer (Apr 29, 2009)

Vergil642 said:


> What happens when Gutts takes of Wolverine's head?
> 
> He might not die but he can't fight anymore if he's just a head



Well,

I would say, good luck with that. You can't chop of his head, since most of his bones contains Adamantium. If Guts has a vibranium (anti-metal) sword, than it's possible, otherwise it isn't.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm going with the immortal with Hulk level regen and an adamantium skeleton. Also, his skill is fantastic and he's as strong or stronger than Gutts at base.


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 29, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Well,
> 
> I would say, good luck with that. You can't chop of his head, since most of his bones contains Adamantium. If Guts has a vibranium (anti-metal) sword, than it's possible, otherwise it isn't.




That really depends on whether his ligaments and connective tissues are also adamantium or just his bones. I believe Professor X said that this was a viable way to kill him as long as you keep his head and body seperate (or just throw the head into a volcano). Hulk was able to rip him in two, as well, but I think this was outside of standard Marvel continuity.

Of course, even if that's true, you still have to get that one in a million strike that will separate between his adamantium spinal discs and not just bounce of them.


Anyway, can Logan be knocked out at all? That would count as a win for Guts.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolverine has spiritual regen as well.  Duh.  You seen that dude killing samurai in his soul n shit.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 29, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> That really depends on whether his ligaments and connective tissues are also adamantium or just his bones. I believe Professor X said that this was a viable way to kill him as long as you keep his head and body seperate (or just throw the head into a volcano). Hulk was able to rip him in two, as well, but I think this was outside of standard Marvel continuity.
> 
> Of course, even if that's true, you still have to get that one in a million strike that will separate between his adamantium spinal discs and not just bounce of them.
> 
> ...



His ligaments and tendons have adamantium strands, apparently. He's been flashfried down to a skeleton multiple times (Nitro, Cassandra Nova) and his bones didn't fall apart.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

Also Hulk ripping Wolverine in two was in Ultimate Marvel, where his ligaments aren't adamantium unlike the 616 version


----------



## Itachi2000 (Apr 29, 2009)

> The only reason Wolverine survived against Galactus is that he was so puny and insignificant to him that Galactus completely ignored all of his attacks.
> 
> Also Thanos was letting the heroes get hits on him to put on a show for Mistress Death.


Wrong he survived Galactus because he was Blinded by Wolverine Hax Jobber Aura same reason Wolverine managed to Stab Thanos With IG


----------

